# Steelheadin' 1-27-2002



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

LOL


----------



## Woolybugger (Feb 26, 2001)

Those guys are getting pretty lame. Check out the other threads posted here, just Drew and Dan responding to each other. It's kind of nice to see that the rest of us progressed to I don't care and ignore those guys.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

It's still sad that this site has to get cluttered from there junk!


----------

